# calculating aquarium volume help



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

If this is the wrong section, I apologize. Need some help in calculating the volume of a bow front. The dimensions are 48 x 18 x 21. It was sold to me as a 75g but I don't think so since a 48 x 13 x 20 is 55g. If I was to guess I'd say it was more like a 60g. Any help is appreciated. Formula? Thanks.


----------



## pmcbar (Dec 12, 2006)

Size is 78.55 gallons
go to 
http://www.fishlore.com/ConversionCalculator.htm


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I think that bow front would be a 72 gal.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Length (") x Width (") x Depth (") / 231 = Volume in Gallons


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

zoyvig said:


> Length (") x Width (") x Depth (") / 231 = Volume in Gallons


That is true for a rectangular tank but if the tank "bows" that would be an approximation.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

If I calculate LxW(18" at center)xH for the bowfront then it would be 78g if it was rectangular. The LxW(12.5" at the ends)xH then I get 55g for rectangular. The difference being 23g. If I divide that in half for the curved ends then 78-11.5 is 66.5g. So much for my remembering my Algebra!! I used to be able to do it in my sleep-LOL Anyway, thanks for all your help and thoughts. Since it was sold to me as a 75 then I stick with 75 until my memory comes back! I would like to know, however, what Walleye is thinking in saying 72g.
Thanks all!


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

> I would like to know, however, what Walleye is thinking in saying 72g.


I think 72g is a common bowfront size.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm very good in math also.....but all you need to do is look up common tank sizes. :thumb: Most bow front tanks 48x18 are 72 gal. I know a few people who have them. Some brands may vary a little. If you google 72 bow front, all glass has one thats 48x18x22.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

No need to Google with all this great info! Thanks for the input everyone and thank you walleye and fishEH. 72g it is!!


----------

